# المنتديات الإسلامية > كربلائيات ( كربلاء " الطف " ) >  >  من همّ أولاد مسلم ابن عقيل(عليهم السلام)

## جماعة ألي العزم

*من هم أولاد مسلم بن عقيل (عليهم السلام)* 

*ببالغ الحزن والأسى نرفع أحر التعازي القلبية*
*إلى مولانا وسيدنا صاحب العصر والزمان روحي فداه*
*وإلى نوابه والمراجع العظام والعلماء العاملين و المجاهدين*
*وإليكم وسائر المؤمنين والمؤمنات* 


*بمناسبة استشهاد أولاد مسلم بن عقيل ...* 

*تزوج مسلم عليه السلام ، رقية بنت أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام ، فولدت له عبد الله وعلياً ، ومحمد من أم*
*ولد ، وأما مسلم وعبد العزيز لم يعيّن ابن قتيبة أمهما ، وله بنت اسمها حميدة أمها أم كلثوم الصغرى بنت*
*أمير المؤمنين وحيث لا يصح الجمع بين الأختين فلابد من فراق إحداهما أو موتها، وتزوجت حميدة ابن عمها*
*وابن خالتها عبد الله بن محمد بن عقيل بن أبي طالب ، وأمه زينب الصغرى بنت أمير المؤمنين ، وكان شيخا*
*جليلا محدثا فقيها عده الشيخ الطوسي من رجال الإمام الصادق عليه السلام ، وجزم الترمذي بصدقه*
*ووثاقته ، وخرّج حديثه في جامعه ، كما احتج به أحمد بن حنبل والبخاري وأبو داود وابن ماجة القزويني*
*مات سنة 142هـ وولدت حميدة محمدا أعقب من خمسة القاسم وعقيل وعلي وطاهر وإبراهيم.* 
*فأولاد مسلم الذكور خمسة ؛ قتل منهم في واقعة الطف مع الإمام الحسين عليه السلام وأهل بيته يوم*
*عاشوراء اثنان.* 
*1 - محمد بن مسلم بن عقيل بن أبي طالب ، وأمه أم ولد.*
*2 - عبد الله بن مسلم بن عقيل بن أبي طالب ، وأمه رقية بنت علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام.*
*وبعد قتل الإمام الحسين عليه السلام فرّ غلامان صغيران لمسلم بن عقيل في الصحراء ، وبعد رحيل الأسارى*
*والنساء عثر على الغلامين، فجيء بهما إلى ابن زياد ، فدفعهما إلى رجل ، وأوصاه بالتضييق عليهما حتى في*
*الطعام والشراب ، فمكثا في الحبس سنة فقال أحدهما للآخر : لقد طال الحبس بنا ويوشك أن تفنى أعمارنا،*
*فإذا جاء الشيخ ، فأعلمه بمكاننا من رسول الله لعله يوسّع علينا.* 
*ولما جاء الرجل سألاه هل تعرف محمد بن عبد الله ؟ قال : هو نبيي ، ثم سألاه عن جعفر الطيار ، قال : إنه*
*الذي أنبت الله له جناحين يطير بهما مع الملائكة ، فسألاه عن علي بن أبي طالب ، قال : إنه ابن عم رسول الله.*
*فقالا له : نحن من عترة رسول الله نبيك ، ومن أولاد مسلم بن عقيل وقد ضيّقت علينا حتى في الطعام*
*والشراب.* 
*فانكبّ الرجل عليهما يقبّلهما ، ويعتذر من التقصير معهما مع مالهما من المنزلة من رسول الله ، ثم قال لهما:*
*إذا جنّ الليل أفتح لكما باب السجن ، وخذا أيّ طريق شئتما ، ولما أن جاء الليل أخرجهما وقال : سيرا في*
*الليل ، واكمنا في النهار حتى يجعل الله لكما من أمره فرجا.* 
*فهرب الغلامان ، ولما أن جن عليهما الليل انتهيا إلى عجوز كانت واقفة على باب دارها تنتظر ختنا لها،*
*فوقفا عليها وعرفاها بأنهما غريبان من عترة رسول الله لا يهتديان إلى الطريق واستضافاها سواد هذه الليلة.*
*فأدخلتهما البيت وقدّمت لهما الطعام والشراب فأكلا وشربا وباتا راجيين للسلامة ، واعتنق أحدهما الآخر*
*وناما ، وفي تلك الليلة أقبل ختن العجوز وقد أجهده الطلب للغلامين وقص على العجوز هرب الغلامين** من*
*سجن ابن زياد ، وأنه نادى عسكره من أتاه برأسيهما فله ألفا درهم.* 
*فحذّرته العجوز من العذاب الأليم ، ومخاصمة جدهما محمد ، وأنه لا فائدة في دنيا ولا آخرة معها ، فارتاب*
*الرجل من هذا الوعظ ، وظن الغلامين عندها ، ولما ألح على أن تخبره بما عندها وهي كاتمة عليه أمرهما أخذ*
*يفحص البيت عنهما فوجدهما نائمين ، فقال لهما : من أنتما ؟ قالا : إن صدقناك فلنا الأمان ؟ قال : نعم،*
*فأخذا عليه أمان الله وأمان رسوله ثم جعلا الله عليه شهيدا ووكيلا فأوقفاه على حالهما.* 
*وعند الصباح أمر غلاما له أسود أن يأخذهما إلى شاطئ الفرات ويذبحهما ويأتيه برأسيهمافلما أخذهما الغلام*
*قالا له : يا أسود ما أشبه سوادك بسواد بلال مؤذن رسول الله أتقتلنا ونحن عترة نبيك، وقصّا عليه قصّتهما*
*في السجن وما لاقياه من النصب حتى أضافتهما العجوز.* 
*فرقّ الغلام لهما واعتذر منهما ورمى السيف وألقى نفسه في الفرات وعبر إلى الجانب الآخر فصاح به مولاه:*
*عصيتني ؟ فأجابه : أنا في طاعتك ما دمت لا تعصي الله فإذا عصيت الله فأنا بريء منك.* 
*فلم يتّعظ الرجل ولا رقّ لهما بل دعا ابنه وقال له : إنما أجمع الدنيا حلالها وحرامها لك ، والدنيا محرص عليها*
*فاضرب عنقي الغلامين لأحظى برأسيهما عند ابن زياد ، ولما وقف عليهما الولد قالا له : يا شاب أما تخاف على*
*شبابك من نار جهنم ونحن عترة رسول الله محمد ، فرقّ الولد لهما وفعل مثل العبد.* 
*فقال الرجل : أنا أتولى ذبحكما ، فقال له الغلامان : إن كنت تريد الأموال فانطلق إلى السوق وبعنا ولا تكن ممن*
*يخاصمك محمد في عترته ، فما ارعوى عن غيّة ، قالا له : انطلق بنا إلى ابن زياد ليرى فينا رأيه ، فأبى ، قالا: ألم*
*ترع حرمة رسول الله في آله ، فأنكر قرابتهما من النبي ، فاستعطفاه لصغر سنهما فلم يرقّ قلبه.* 
*فطلبا منه أن يصليا لربهما سبحانه فقال : صليا إن نفعتكما الصلاة ، وبعد أن فرغا رفعا أيديهما إلى الله سبحانه*
*وهما يقولان : يا حي يا حليم يا أحكم الحاكمين احكم بيننا وبينه بالحق.* 
*فقدّم الأكبر وذبحه فتمرّغ الأصغر بدمه وقال : هكذا ألقى رسول الله وأنا مخضّب بدم أخي ، ثم ضرب عنقه ورمى*
*بجثتيهما في الفرات ، ووضع رأسيهما في جراب له وأتى بهما إلى عبيد الله بن زياد وهو جالس على كرسي له وبيده*
*قضيب خيزران ، فوضع الرأسين بين يديه ، فلما نظر إليهما ، قام ثم قعد ثلاثاً ، ثم قال :الويل لك ، أين ظفرت بهما؟*
*قال : أضافتهما عجوز لنا ، قال : فما عرفت لهما حق الضيافة ؟ قال : لا ، قال : فأي شيء قالا لك ؟*
*قال : قالا لي : كيت وكيت ، وقص عليه ما دار بينهم.*
*فقال عبيد الله بن زياد : فإن أحكم الحاكمين قد حكم بينكم ، من للفاسق ؟* 
*فانتدب له رجل من أهل الشام ، فقال : أنا له ، قال عبيد الله: انطلق به إلى الموقع الذي قتل فيه الغلامين ، فاضرب عنقه،*
*ولا تترك أن يختلط دمه بدمهما وعجل برأسه ، ففعل الرجل ذلك وجاء برأسه فنصبه على قناة ( رمح ) فجعل الصبيان*
*يرمونه بالنبل والحجارة وهم يقولون:* 
*هذا قاتل ذرية رسول الله ( صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم).*
*عظم الله أجورنا وأجوركم أيها الموالون* 
*عضو الجماعة: (يا صاحب الزمان)* 

*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــ* 

*الرّابط المباشر لألبوم زاوية المناسبات المثبَّتة على حائط جماعة أنبياء*
*أولي العزم (ع) في الفيس بوك:* 

*http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.215091658577593.53058.100002302816434&type=  3* 




*وإليكم أيضاً الرّابط المباشر لحائط جماعة أنبياء*
*أولي العزم (ع) على الفيس بوك:* 

*https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100002302816434&ref=tn_tnmn*

----------

